# Navarre Rodeo Trout results so far??



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone know what the big trout are in the Navarre rodeo so far. Going out tonight and don't want to kill a big girl if it is not going to break the top three.
Fisherdad1


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

1st: 2.62
2nd: 1.95
3rd: 1.80


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. I released a 4.23 yesterday because I did not think it would be big enough. Doh!!


----------

